# Anyone have Tendon problems?



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

I was diagnosed with Graves almost 3 years ago. Had my thyroid removed in February of '10 (I think) and have ruptured my ACL 2 times in my left leg. Ruptured my left groin (took a little pubic bone with it). Ruptured the tendon in my left ring finger and last night I just ruptured my Achilles in my right leg. Seems to be a trend... I assume it's the Graves and was wondering if there was any supplements or something I could take to help strengthen my tendons. I currently take magnesium because I heard that was helpful. Anything else? Anyone else have these problems??? This, and dryness in my eyes seems to be the only side effects so far. I was just standing in the grass and it felt like someone threw a baseball at my calf. Now I can't put any pressure on my heel. BLAH!!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Ummm...ouch!

(That's really all I have to contribute, as I have not dealt with Graves or ruptured tendons. But I hope you get to the bottom of it, whatever it is!)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sidpb said:


> I was diagnosed with Graves almost 3 years ago. Had my thyroid removed in February of '10 (I think) and have ruptured my ACL 2 times in my left leg. Ruptured my left groin (took a little pubic bone with it). Ruptured the tendon in my left ring finger and last night I just ruptured my Achilles in my right leg. Seems to be a trend... I assume it's the Graves and was wondering if there was any supplements or something I could take to help strengthen my tendons. I currently take magnesium because I heard that was helpful. Anything else? Anyone else have these problems??? This, and dryness in my eyes seems to be the only side effects so far. I was just standing in the grass and it felt like someone threw a baseball at my calf. Now I can't put any pressure on my heel. BLAH!!!


Are you taking any other meds such as Metformin (glucophage), Quinalones i.e. Cipro, Fluorquinalone etc. or Statin drugs?

These deplete your CoQ10 big time and cause tendon ruptures.

I am so so sorry for your horrible experiences; what a mess this has to be.

Also, Graves' can cause painful myopathy but I never heard of ruptures.

http://journals.lww.com/co-neurology/Abstract/2008/10000/Drug_induced_myopathies.13.aspx

http://www.ingentaconnect.com/content/ben/cds/2007/00000002/00000001/art00008

Let us know what you think of the above input.


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

I do not take any of those medications. I did have terrible myopathy before I had my thyroid removed but not now. I do still have problems with my hands and feet falling asleep. My hands can literally shrivel up (thumbs sucked into the palm and fingers curled) and become completely useless if my adrenaline gets too high. I also can't rest my arms up very high or they fall asleep along with my legs if I sit in any position too long. I've always attributed this to the Graves. I have an appointment with the Orthopedist this afternoon so I guess I'll bring it up with him.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sidpb said:


> I do not take any of those medications. I did have terrible myopathy before I had my thyroid removed but not now. I do still have problems with my hands and feet falling asleep. My hands can literally shrivel up (thumbs sucked into the palm and fingers curled) and become completely useless if my adrenaline gets too high. I also can't rest my arms up very high or they fall asleep along with my legs if I sit in any position too long. I've always attributed this to the Graves. I have an appointment with the Orthopedist this afternoon so I guess I'll bring it up with him.


If it were me, I would insist on a lab test for CoQ10 levels..................

http://brain.oxfordjournals.org/content/130/8/2037.full

http://www.edwardsdrugs.com/PDF/moregeneralhealth/Risk Factors for CoQ10 Deficiency.pdf

What thyroid replacement are you on? How much? Can you post your most recent lab results for thyroid with the ranges?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

http://www.emedicinehealth.com/ruptured_tendon/page2_em.htm


----------

